# Wanna see my wife's snapper?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The 1 and 2 were more more like 3 and 5 today. Eased out to about 14 miles and saw fish. Not much happening. Had some company so we moved on. 

Next spot was the deal. Caught two illegal ajs and sent them home. Picked at the snapper and limited out. Cuda kept eating half of them but we filled him up eventually. Saw a couple turtles. One Rigley was real close.

All snapper were sick. Their skin was a bit orange and pink, and their flesh was really white and tender. We intend to scientifically sample them over the next few days and taste test them.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbup:Great post. So the cuda's are back in town now. Must have been that 100+ degree weather yesterday. Between us, flipper and the cudas maybe we can thin the snapper plague in the next six weeks enough to let some other species have a chance.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*yeah the cudas are thick*

One looked to be over 5 feet long, head big as a basketball.

I'd like to hook one up but they shy away from heavy wire and bite through anything else.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Snapper, Hope the test of the flesh goes well.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

we did a test on some wed nite ,jury still out . so we are going back out tuesday for a batch to try some test on :thumbup:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

is that dock in the first pic on old river???


----------

